
Five Card Nancy (1999) - tobr
https://www.scottmccloud.com/4-inventions/nancy/index.html
======
tobr
A little unsure of the original date this was published, but I looked through
some Wayback captures and the oldest reference I could find was under “1999
News and Updates”.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20001018085908/http://www.scottm...](https://web.archive.org/web/20001018085908/http://www.scottmccloud.com/)

